# How does TPU do it



## Solaris17 (Aug 1, 2008)

does anyone know the code to make thumbnails turn into hovering pics like tpu does it  like when you click on a pic and those circle load things come up and then the pic appears with everything else kinda grey behind it. if anyone knows if its code or a plug in could you please let me know thank you.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about the code, but I think there's a V Bulletin plug-in for that function. There are a few sites that have plug-ins like HERE but you have to have a valid license, etc. W1zz would know the answer in a heartbeat.....<Summons the great W1zzard>


----------



## intel igent (Aug 2, 2008)

i think it's a built in forum feature (prolly code) W1zz would prolly have the answer as he deal's with Vbulletin (the forum designer's)

i don't know for shure though......


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2008)

its some vbulletin addon (not integrated) .. look around on vbulletin.org


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 3, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> its some vbulletin addon (not integrated) .. look around on vbulletin.org



can you tell me what it is?...im looking all over the place but im not sure exactly whaty im looking for..so im basically looking at every thread dealing with pictures or display.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> can you tell me what it is?...im looking all over the place but im not sure exactly whaty im looking for..so im basically looking at every thread dealing with pictures or display.



Not sure if this is it or not ....you have probably seen this one anyway,think it just deals with images in posts and not sure if it affects thumbnails or not.

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=184571


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 3, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Not sure if this is it or not ....you have probably seen this one anyway,think it just deals with images in posts and not sure if it affects thumbnails or not.
> 
> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=184571




OMG THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 3, 2008)

It's called Lightbox. Theres tons of different variations like Graybox, etc. Its the same throughout different formats (vbulletin, smf, joomla, etc)


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 3, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> It's called Lightbox. Theres tons of different variations like Graybox, etc. Its the same throughout different formats (vbulletin, smf, joomla, etc)



didnt know that thanks man it will make it easier to trouble shoot if their are probs now


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> OMG THANK YOU!!!!



Hope that helps you Sol,wasn't sure if that was what you needed or not.Don't think this works with attachments though.
Anyway good luck with it.


----------

